# A story of transformations



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I've already told of my journey, the overweight (OK morbidly obese







), very nervous, getting long in the tooth re rider, who is now comfortably fluffy, getting braver, but still older rider who is having a blast.

Well here is a little more about the boy who has carried me on this journey.

I have no idea why I even answered the ad, I wasn't actually horse shopping, and if I HAD of been I certainly did not want an Appaloosa, and definitely not one who required an experienced rider, but something made me answer the ad.

When I got the pics back, I still wasn't sure why I'd want to go see this boy


















But I found myself phoning and making an appointment to view. When I got there I wasn't even going to ride him, I wasn't that impressed, he was living in that mucky pen, and that was the only place to try him. DH, bless him said that if I didn't at least sit on him he was NEVER going to take me to see another horse, He hadn't done anything that was remotely dangerous or scary, so I climbed on










And didn't want to get off again, he just felt right, so I bought him. When we went to pick him up we had to cut the barbed wire around the pen, I don't know that last time he had been outside. It then took us the best part of two hours to load him, he was plain _evil_, and I got scared all over again. When we got home I didn't want to ride him because his feet were so bad, and when the farrier came we had an embarrassing battle with his feet.

It all added up and for the first year I did little with him, and then I sold him, but two months later he was back, and I decided I would just HAVE to start riding him, so I did.










So I rode him Western for a year, great on walk and jog, not so good on the lope, so a couple of months ago I went for some lessons, and found myself at a dressage trainers, and started riding 'western dressage' even went to a show and did OK.

This last weekend the transformation became complete, Mr G and I did our first English Dressage show. We didn't do that great over all, we got two thirds and a second, and the classes were small, also was unplaced in a class, and disqualified form another BUT, I had a great day. We scored one 7 for one of our trots, and for the very first time did some canter work in a test, I was so thrilled.

Here we go, transformation complete, thank you Appy Gilmore for taking me on a journey, I hope you like the new you as much as I like the new me:lol:


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, that's awsome! You two look great together!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

You both look *amazing*. Like you I thought he wasn't too special in the first pics, but must admit he looks great in the english garb. Look at those stockings! 

Congrats to you too for going through such a personal transformation on so many levels, I'm so happy for you for making yourself go for it!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a fun story to read! You both changed so much, it's remarkable. I am more than "fluffy" myself.
Thank you for sharing, I feel inspired.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, that's a really big change....well done! I applaud you for sticking it out with this horse, and he looks really really great now. :grin:


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

Wonderful story!!! You two look AMAZING!! Congrats on the culmination of a journey...now onto other adventures


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I REALLY dont like appys (sorry) but I love him!

Congratulations on everything, you both look fabulous!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

haviris said:


> Wow, that's awsome! You two look great together!


Thanks



Zeke said:


> You both look *amazing*. Like you I thought he wasn't too special in the first pics, but must admit he looks great in the english garb. Look at those stockings!
> 
> Congrats to you too for going through such a personal transformation on so many levels, I'm so happy for you for making yourself go for it!!


It helps to go for it when you have a great partner carrying you part of the way.



tinyliny said:


> What a fun story to read! You both changed so much, it's remarkable. I am more than "fluffy" myself.
> Thank you for sharing, I feel inspired.


It's been quite a journey that's for sure



flamingauburnmustang said:


> Wow, that's a really big change....well done! I applaud you for sticking it out with this horse, and he looks really really great now. :grin:


I think that he is going to do well as an english horse.



OffTheTrack said:


> Wonderful story!!! You two look AMAZING!! Congrats on the culmination of a journey...now onto other adventures


Yup, part one of the journey complete, so now onto more, next stop a two day indoor festival this weekend.



DubyaS6 said:


> I REALLY dont like appys (sorry) but I love him!
> 
> Congratulations on everything, you both look fabulous!!


LOL, I don't like Appy's either, well I didn't, I bought him DESPITE him being an Appy rather than because he was one. I have to say that they are fun to live with, and have great personalities


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh wow he's beautiful! The way he is built(thick and stocky) reminds me so much of my new boy. Great transformation!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

How wonderful! What a transformation.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Is he a pintaloosa? He looks like he has a white mark across his withers, and w/ the stockings, he looks like a minimal tobiano.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

great story quite inspiring!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SlickDirtyDancin said:


> Oh wow he's beautiful! The way he is built(thick and stocky) reminds me so much of my new boy. Great transformation!


I love thick and stocky, nice to have a lot of horse under you sometimes.



Alwaysbehind said:


> How wonderful! What a transformation.


Thanks



haviris said:


> Is he a pintaloosa? He looks like he has a white mark across his withers, and w/ the stockings, he looks like a minimal tobiano.


I've been told he looks like a Pintaloosa I tend to describe him as a P.I.T.A. Loosa.



MaggiStar said:


> great story quite inspiring!


Thank you


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

All I have to say is WOW!!!!
You two look amazing!
halfpass


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

What a great story. It seems that this horse has chosen you as his human - best you keep him now! Also, don't know if any one else mentioned it but oh my goodness you have lost a lot of weight! Congrats on that too as that is a great accomplishment and will help your riding in so many ways.


----------



## collvm (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your transformation story. You both look amazing and definitely gives me inspiration


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

haviris said:


> Is he a pintaloosa? He looks like he has a white mark across his withers, and w/ the stockings, he looks like a minimal tobiano.


Confused. Do you think Appaloosas do not have stockings and such?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, you have made an amazing transformation. You two seem to be quite the pair and the level of progress you have made together is fantastic.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

What a pretty horse! How did you go from Appy to Haflinger?


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

You two are a living inspiration that if you set your mind to something, you can do anything! 

Appaloosas have stockings, generally, they don't come up past the hock/knee, or they are considered to possibly have paint blood.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Confused. Do you think Appaloosas do not have stockings and such?


No, but w/ the white mark across the withers put together w/ the high stockings he looks like a minimal tobiano. Actually my app had a blaze, two stockings and a sock, but no where near as high and no mark across his withers.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> What a pretty horse! How did you go from Appy to Haflinger?


Well the Haflinger came first, now lets see,

I bought my first Haflinger, sight unseen from the states, they knew she was coming to a nervous large re rider, and was supposed to be ideal, well although she was as pretty and awesome as I knew she would be, this child safe little pony was to much for me!! Didn't help that I was so large that I never felt comfortable on a pony.

Mr G then came into my life, and he gave me the confidence to start riding Fancy, and she is such fun.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow...you guys look good together!!! What a great transformation on both of you


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Appaloosas have stockings, generally, they don't come up past the hock/knee, or they are considered to possibly have paint blood.





haviris said:


> No, but w/ the white mark across the withers put together w/ the high stockings he looks like a minimal tobiano. Actually my app had a blaze, two stockings and a sock, but no where near as high and no mark across his withers.



I will not tell my appy you said that. He is for sure all appy. No paint any where. 

My other appy for sure has white that goes all the way over her withers.


Interesting theories but....


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Awww, I am so happy for you. You both look you are made for each other.
How tall is he? He looks MASSIVE!

You guys look great in dressage. I personally think it fits you both


----------



## Flintybaby (Aug 20, 2010)

What a lovely story. It all makes it worthwhile when you see progress at the end! Well done to both of you for persevering!


----------



## NannonsWhiskey (Oct 14, 2010)

That was a great, feel good story! Love to hear about stories like both of yours! You guys look awesome together, so glad you two have found your "partnership" =)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

See new update on this thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/mr-g-officially-rocks-67602/#post786964


----------

